# ماذا أعدننا حتى نعرب الهندسة



## محمد عمر حبيب الله (2 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء ، موضوع تعريب الهندسة موضوع كبير، وهنالك كثير من دول العالم تدرس مختلف تخصصاتهم ومجالاتهم بلغتهم مثل الصين والمانيا ، ولكن بالنسبه للوطن العربى وان اتحث اكثر عن وطنى السودان لتجربتى وانا درست جزء كبير باللغه العربية والبعض باللغة الانجليزية ، لكن هنالك مشاكل حقيقية فى تعريب التخصصات العلمية ومنها :-
1/ ترجمة المراجع والمترجم منها قليل وبعضها صعب من الامكان ترجمتها لعدم وجود معانى دقيقة بالعربية 
2/ مجال العمل - بعد التخرج تفاجأ ان الوظائف تحتاج ان تكون درست بالانجليزيه لان كل التعامل فى العمل بالانجليزية من كتلوجات و فى الصيانة وحتى عند طلب قطع غيار فالماكينات وكل شى يتم التعامل فية بالانجليزيه .
بالنسبه للدول التى ذكرت منها الصين والمانيا لايواجهون المشاكل التى نواجهها لان مجال العمل لديهم أيضا بلغتهم .
اخير معظم الشركات اصبحت تعاملاتها وعلاقاتها مع شركات اجنبيه ولذلك تفرض الشركات الخاصة منسوبيها بالاجادة التامة للغة الانجليزية ليست كمخاطبة فقط بل كمصطلحات لانها تحتاج الى عمل صفقات ودراسات جدوى اقتصادية وماالى ذلك .
نتمنى من طرحنا هذا التوفيق للجميع ونتمنى ان تذدهر لغتنا العربية لغة القران الكريم ولكن باعداد جيد لذلك.


----------



## لابتووووب (2 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكور اخي على هذا الموضوع القيم .... وآخذ الإذن منك في اضافة بعض الشيء 
هذا كتاب يتحدث عن تعريب التعليم الهندسي : المعوقات والحلول وهو مفيد جدااردجو من الإخوه الإطلاع عليه
http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/Al-Muhaidib/Documents/Jeddah.education.pdf


----------



## محمد عمر حبيب الله (9 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى على هذه الورقة ومشاركتك معى فى الموضوع ، نتمنى من المولى عز وجل ان يجعلنا من الذين ينفعون الامة الاسلامية


----------

